# KDE 4.2 startet nicht von KDM aus. [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Ahoi

Ich hab gestern mein Gentoo von KDE 3.5.10 auf  KDE 4.2.0 geupgradet und hab nun ein Problem und zwar...

Wenn ich mich mittels KDM einlogge erhalt ich einen schwarzen Desktop und oben links eine Shell.

Wenn ich hingegen xinit /usr/bin/startkde -- :1 mache funktioneirt KDE.

In /var/log/debug steht folgendes:

```
Feb 25 00:25:46 gentoo kdm: :0 '[10663]: Session "/usr/share/config/kdm/Xsession" execution failed: Permission denied 
```

```
gentoo angelus # ls -la /usr/share/config/kdm/Xsession

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1844 24. Feb 22:40 /usr/share/config/kdm/Xsession

gentoo angelus #

```

was ist daran falsch?

----------

## slick

Da gibts mehr dazu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-735131.html

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *slick wrote:*   

> Da gibts mehr dazu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-735131.html

 

Das  wars "chmod a+rx /usr/share/config".

Danke vielmals  :Smile: 

----------

